
Show HN: Run Windows Container on Linux Server - scprodigy
https://hyper-demo.s3.amazonaws.com/hyperd-support-windows/demo-windows_support-v2.mp4
======
tiernano
sounds interesting, but whats the licensing going to be like? Windows Server
is licensed to allow you to host as many container under it, since the host
(or VM) they are running on is licensed... Not sure what will happen when they
are hosted elsewhere... still cool...

~~~
alauda
It's an OSS, so guess the first step is to build the technology, then
licensing.

~~~
tiernano
the tool itself is open source, and requires one licensing part, but the
docker images from microsoft are a different story...

------
nogox
Is it Docker Mac?

